# 118 For HD locals Dish Pro Vs Dish Pro Plus



## jmsta2 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi 
I have Dish network with a Dish Pro System and DPP32 switch I recently decided to add the local channels now that they are in HD. I had dish add them to my account but am only getting the SD channels. I called dish and they told me that I needed a new Dish ( the Dish Pro Plus) and a new switch (dpp44) to receive 118.75 I am thinking about purchasing and installing the equipment myself I prefer not to have a dish installer come back to my house (long story). I have a few questions that someone might be able to help answer.

1. Is the Dish Pro bigger than the super dish? 
2. Currently I have 3 LNBf's for 3 birds ( 119, 110, 129) Will I need 4 LNBs to get 118.75 or will the same LNB pickup 118.75 & 119? 
3. If I just replace my switch Will my current Dish and LNB setup pickup 118, 119, 110, 129 
4. I have an older Dishnetwork Dish and LNB can I use that and just purchase the DPP44 instead of replacing the existing dish setup? 

Thanks 
JS


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jmsta2 said:


> 1. Is the Dish Pro bigger than the super dish?


The Dish 1000+ is about the same size.


> 2. Currently I have 3 LNBf's for 3 birds ( 119, 110, 129) Will I need 4 LNBs to get 118.75 or will the same LNB pickup 118.75 & 119?


The Dish 1000+ gives you all four satellites. That's why it needs a DPP44.


> 3. If I just replace my switch Will my current Dish and LNB setup pickup 118, 119, 110, 129


No, you need the special LNBF assembly as the 118.75 satellite is FSS.


> 4. I have an older Dishnetwork Dish and LNB can I use that and just purchase the DPP44 instead of replacing the existing dish setup?


No, the 118.75 satellite is too close to 119 to use two separate LNBFs.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

What you would need is the Dish 1000+. It is just a bit larger than a Dish 1000, but not as big as a SuperDish. 118.75 and 119 are through the same lnb, but different that the one you would currently have. Not sure if your current switch would work. Does not seem as your current setup is too old (although I have never heard of a DPP32 switch) anything with DP or DPP would not be legacy. Purchasing just a DPP44 would not get you 118.75 (again, you need lnb for 118.75/119.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry, garys, but you blurred harsh's ABSOLUTELY EXHAUSTED answers.

[Why ? Post count ?]


----------



## jmsta2 (Apr 5, 2007)

I think i was mistaken about my switch I believe I have the system with the integrated switch see attached receiver screen shot . Which may make things a bit more complicated. So it looks like i need to get a Superdish and a DPP44 any recomendations on where to purchase dish gear? 

Thanks For the VERY QUICK responses!!!!




Js


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Correct, your screen shot shows you have a DPP Twin which is 2 LNBs with an integrated "DPP32" switch.

You do not need a SuperDISH for 118.75, you need a Plus dish (aka 500+/1000+). The Plus dish has a larger dual-band LNB for 118.75 and 119, and a separate LNB for 110, so you won't be using the DPP Twin anymore. Add a bracket and another LNB for 129 turning the 500+ into a 1000+.

In case you were thinking of adding SuperDISH for just 118.75, be aware that the polarization is different. That dish's LNB for 105 or 121 is linear while 118.75 uses circular. AFAIK the only FSS circular DP LNB is the one on the Plus dish. You can't use your older dish and LNB because 105, 118.75 and 121 are FSS, not DBS, and require a larger dish.

Dish Pro is not a type of dish - it refers to band-stacking LNBs and the switches and receivers that work with them. DP Plus is also not a dish - it is the extended capability of a switch to put channels from 2 different satellites on the same output at the same time.


----------



## ryan8886 (Sep 19, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> You do not need a SuperDISH for 118.75, you need a Plus dish (aka 500+/1000+). The Plus dish has a larger dual-band LNB for 118.75 and 119, and a separate LNB for 110, so you won't be using the DPP Twin anymore. Add a bracket and another LNB for 129 turning the 500+ into a 1000+.
> 
> In case you were thinking of adding SuperDISH for just 118.75, be aware that the polarization is different. That dish's LNB for 105 or 121 is linear while 118.75 uses circular. AFAIK the only FSS circular DP LNB is the one on the Plus dish. You can't use your older dish and LNB because 105, 118.75 and 121 are FSS, not DBS, and require a larger dish.
> 
> Dish Pro is not a type of dish - it refers to band-stacking LNBs and the switches and receivers that work with them. DP Plus is also not a dish - it is the extended capability of a switch to put channels from 2 different satellites on the same output at the same time.


Not to dilute anyone's answer...just confirming what boba and harsh said. You have to have a Dish 1000+ with the DPP44 switch in order to pick up the four birds in question with one dish. The special LNB is also required specifically for the 118.75 bird and must be mounted to a 500+/1000+ dish. Note: they are the same dish. Only difference is whether the additional LNB for 129 is added (1000+) or not (500+)


----------



## jmsta2 (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks for the clarification.


----------

